# Gary Fisher Super Rail vs Specialized Allez Elite Compact



## Salmorider (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm choosing between the Gary Fisher Super Rail and the Specialized Allez Elite Compact bikes. They are at LBS's in my area and both LBS's are about 15 minutes from home. I'm kinda torn about who to buy from since I know both owners and one owner is a neighbor of my parents. One shop is pure bike shop and mostly mtn bikes and cross bikes. The other sells lots of road bikes plus cross and mtn bikes and tons of outdoor gear. 
The bikes are a toss up for me so far. Geo about the same and specs are close. The Fisher has Shimano tiagras in front and a 105 in the rear and the Specialized 105's front and back. I'd probably upgrade the Fisher to a 105 in the front, too. Price-wise the same at $1200. Crankset for the specialized is Shimano FC-R600 and the Fisher FSA Vero 50/34 Compact. Wheels for Fisher Bontrager SSR and the Specs=Mavic CXP-22 N.
I ride about 120 days a year lots of shorter 12 to 25 mile bikes and few longer ones a very maybe 1 or 2 centuries a year. I live in VT.
So, what do you think? Cosmetics to me are not an issue.
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Salmorider said:


> I'm choosing between the Gary Fisher Super Rail and the Specialized Allez Elite Compact bikes. They are at LBS's in my area and both LBS's are about 15 minutes from home. I'm kinda torn about who to buy from since I know both owners and one owner is a neighbor of my parents. One shop is pure bike shop and mostly mtn bikes and cross bikes. The other sells lots of road bikes plus cross and mtn bikes and tons of outdoor gear.
> The bikes are a toss up for me so far. Geo about the same and specs are close. The Fisher has Shimano tiagras in front and a 105 in the rear and the Specialized 105's front and back. *I'd probably upgrade the Fisher to a 105 in the front*, too. Price-wise the same at $1200. Crankset for the specialized is Shimano FC-R600 and the Fisher FSA Vero 50/34 Compact. Wheels for Fisher Bontrager SSR and the Specs=Mavic CXP-22 N.
> I ride about 120 days a year lots of shorter 12 to 25 mile bikes and few longer ones a very maybe 1 or 2 centuries a year. I live in VT.
> So, what do you think? Cosmetics to me are not an issue.
> Thanks for any feedback


Given what you've offered, I'm surprised that you're torn between the two. I see more than a couple of reasons to go with the Allez, _assuming it fits at least as well _as the GF.

First, you mentioned wanting to upgrade to 105's on the GF, where that isn't necessary on the Allez. And I'm assuming you realize that the GF is 9 spd and the Allez, 10. The Bonty wheelsets don't have a great track record, but in fairness they've been redesigned this year, so time will tell. The Specialized are generic hubs with Mavic rims but are 'proven' and hold up well. Same with the cranksets. Lower end FSA's don't hold up well and Shimano's do - a clearcut choice there.

Bottom line (as always) is fit matters most, so componentry aside, go with the bike that fits, rides and handles the way you like. If that's a draw, IMO the Allez is clearly the way to go.


----------



## q_and_a (Aug 3, 2009)

If it helps at all, I am a new rider and recently bought an Allez Comp. After 500 miles, I have had absolutely no problems or issues. In fact I've loved every minute on the bike.


----------



## mittenfarter (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm about ready to replace my old 2003 Trek 2200, and have come down to these exact two bikes to choose from, and am kind of torn.

I agree with everything said regarding the Allez in the above posts. However, I think the frame on the Fisher is pretty slick. I'm going test ride each very shortly, and make my decision soon thereafter. 

Anyone else out there have anything else to add...? I'm kind of curious. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mittenfarter said:


> I'm about ready to replace my old 2003 Trek 2200, and have come down to these exact two bikes to choose from, and am kind of torn.
> 
> *I agree with everything said regarding the Allez in the above posts. However, I think the frame on the Fisher is pretty slick.* I'm going test ride each very shortly, and make my decision soon thereafter.
> 
> Anyone else out there have anything else to add...? I'm kind of curious. Thanks.


Translation. Logic dictates that the Allez would be the wise choice, but I like the GF better.


----------

